# food intolerance testing - Hemocode



## TVgirl (Sep 16, 2009)

Just wondering if anyone had a food intolerance test done or IGg test. I am not talking about actual food allergy test. Anyways, we have a pharmacy out here that does it and it will test for around 250 food intolerances. you go there, you get your finger pricked and then it gets sent off and 7-10 days later you get the results. The results are reviewed by a naturopathic doctor and a pharmacist. The results will tell you moderate and severe intolerances. I am wondering if anyone had anything done similar and how it worked for you ? I am going in today to do it and it is costing me $450 !! But I am desparate. I will see what it says and then see how it works for me. I am really curious if gluten or wheat shows up because when I did a gluten free trial for a couple weeks I felt alot better but it is so hard to stick to.


----------



## katiebabe (May 30, 2011)

Hi hun,I have not had this test but I am really interested to see if it works as I have been warned off it by doctors but I still want to have it done.My dietician told me its vey difficult to test for gut intolerances inlike allergies that effect the skin or breathing etc. I have been put on a no soya milk and egg diet since xmas now and I'm not sure if anythings changed, it is very difficult to tell.Do let me know how you get on All the best kate.


----------



## katiebabe (May 30, 2011)

That shud have said 'unlike' not inlike xx


----------



## dmajors (Apr 26, 2012)

Hi! I've been lurking this forum for a while, but I just wanted to tell you that I had the test you mentioned done and am very happy with the results. I have suffered from digestive discomfort for the last few years and can't pinpoint a culprit. I have undergone many medical tests that all came back negative. I also tried to eliminate foods from my diet in order to feel better, but it seemed like a guessing game. I did the Hemocode test and within a week of eliminating the foods my discomfort improved significantly. I couldn't have managed to isolate the different foods listed and I found the test to be extremely helpful. I also found the naturopathic support to be great as the naturopath helped me with substitutions etc. Good luck with your test, I hope you have as much success as I did!


----------



## TVgirl (Sep 16, 2009)

Yeah !!! Well i did the test the other day and am now just waiting for the results. It will give me good place to start with my diet. I will update as i go along.


----------



## KJL (Mar 19, 2012)

Good luck







Hope they provide answers.I've had some blood tests that didn't help. But I told doctor about low-fodmap and how I'd eliminated gluten and lactose and that it'd really helped and she said it is likely I have intolerances based on my symptoms, but that those sort of intolerances do not always show in blood tests.There are also breath tests that can be done, hoping my gastro consultant will send me for some of those.I couldn't afford to have the ones you mentioned.


----------



## dmajors (Apr 26, 2012)

TVgirl said:


> I will update as i go along.


Definitely keep us updated!


----------



## celiac10+ (May 2, 2012)

TVgirl said:


> Just wondering if anyone had a food intolerance test done or IGg test. I am not talking about actual food allergy test. Anyways, we have a pharmacy out here that does it and it will test for around 250 food intolerances. you go there, you get your finger pricked and then it gets sent off and 7-10 days later you get the results. The results are reviewed by a naturopathic doctor and a pharmacist. The results will tell you moderate and severe intolerances. I am wondering if anyone had anything done similar and how it worked for you ? I am going in today to do it and it is costing me $450 !! But I am desparate. I will see what it says and then see how it works for me. I am really curious if gluten or wheat shows up because when I did a gluten free trial for a couple weeks I felt alot better but it is so hard to stick to.


As a celiac married to a Doctor who specializes in Celiac disease and gluten (wheat) related disorders I would recommend looking more into the gluten thing. If you feel better off of wheat there is a good chance that it isn't meant to be in your body at all. Before being diagnosed with Celiac Disease I spent 10 years suffering from horrible gastrintestinal issues, along with a variety of other health issues. In an effor to "rule out" foods that were causing me issues we started with a blood test. Dairy and eggs came back as allergens but wheat, barley, and rye didn't show up at all. I had to do a saliva test to look specifically at gluten (looks at IGA and IGM). You may very well be reacting to gluten and there is a chance it won't show up on the test. Considering that gluten can lead to autoimmune disorders (hashimotos, MS, ALS) mental disorders (depression, anxiety, bipolar), and physical disorders (nutritional deficancies, villous atrophy) I certainly wouldn't take a gluten issue lightly. A gluten free diet is challenging at first (I follow a gluten free, dairy free, egg free, grain free, legume free diet so fully understand the challenges) HOWEVER if you feel better off of it chances are you're much better off avoiding it completely. However, as a Lifestyle Educator, I usually recommend clients get tested before going gluten free (with a VALID test) to promote adherance to the gluten free diet. Just my thoughts.


----------



## TVgirl (Sep 16, 2009)

I had 2 blood test for celiac and both were negative. So my doc says i could have a nonceliac gluten intolerance. I though this hemocode test was interesting. I still dont have results but soon. Wow that must be a hard diet to follow. I did a lactose intol test where had to drink lactose. It came back negative but i got quite sick after the lactose i drank. So hard to know


----------



## normajen1 (Jun 22, 2012)

Sometimes a blood test is not definitive. In my case, mine also came back negative, so I opted for a biopsy to truly determine if I had celiac disease. Only a biopsy will truly determine if you have celiac disease. I knew something was wrong as I kept losing weight quickly, and I'm sure the weight loss was from all of the diarrhea that I was having. It turned out that I didn't have celiac disease, but I do have an intolerance to lactose - so I have to restrict my dairy intake. Just might be something for you to look into.


----------

